
Boris Johnson gives green light for Huawei 5G infrastructure role - oneeyedpigeon
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jan/28/boris-johnson-gives-green-light-for-huawei-5g-infrastructure-role
======
SQueeeeeL
This is... strange...

I imagined the relatively conservative party would only want to play ball with
known "similar" groups like US companies. Then again there may be some crazy
internal ""sales pitches"" going on inside the political party. The US really
needs to step up it's "lobbying" game if they want to compete

